
List of people and companies named in the Paradise Papers - vermilingua
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_and_companies_named_in_the_Paradise_Papers
======
VeejayRampay
That's where you know that France has REALLY fallen, we're not (yet??) listed
:)

